# Koh Samui & Koh Phangan on a Tight Budget



## tarabear (Apr 13, 2011)

English Teachers going south for a week next week on a small budget. Can anyone suggest some cheap accommodation.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Of course I can`t recommend any other web site but i would guess that if you had a look at agoda dot com you might get some decent deals. Just got back from Samui last night but we gave Koh Phangan a wide berth and went to Koh Tao instead, it`s cheap there!


----------

